# Win2k + MySQL



## ElFunghi (12. Mai 2003)

Moin,
Also ich möchte auf nem Win2k Rechner MySQL Datenbanken laufen lassen. Apache ist drauf und PHP läuft auch perfekt, nun hab ich mir die neuste Version von mysql.com gesaugt und werd kein bischen schlau. Kann mir mal einer erklärn wie ich da meine eigene Datenbank anlege mit diesem WinMyAQLAdmin 1.4?? Da funtzt irgentwie überhaupt nix, und wie kann ich dann drauf zu greifen, ich müsste doch um per phpMyAdmin drauf zugreifen zu können irgentwelche Daten noch irgentwo eintragen, boar bin total verwirrt und rall da gar nix, Tutorials hab ich dafür auch keine gefunden, auf der mysql.com site verliert man 1. total den Überblick, und 2, scheint da eh alles nur für Linux beschrieben zu sein...

PLZ Help
ElFunghi


----------



## ElFunghi (12. Mai 2003)

Arg, ok hat sich erledigt habs hingekriegt, hab aba nun nen andres prob, der Apache Server funtzt irgentwie nich. Wenn ich die IP also Url eingebe gehts, aber nicht wenn ich den namen eingebe, ich habs in der httpd datei und in der hosts datei eingestellt aber geht nicht


----------

